# TJ Report on July 2006 Taboada cigars ??



## TimL (Mar 21, 2006)

What's up....Anybody smoke these yet? How are they?


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Taken from another forum:

Well, I went down and hung out with the maestro today...

$36 definitely hurt...but I had to snag a Doble Robusto...

Interesting cigar...very toothy wrappers--almost all of them. Color was a real colorado maduro, muddy color but lighter than the EL's for sure. Not the prettiest of sticks. Caps were a little rough.

Construction was great but draw was actually too light. Too easy to puff in too much smoke.

Nose spice was overwhelming at first--settled after about 5 mins. Not as rich as I expected nor as complex...reminded me of a young PSD3 but with more kick. Some chocolate notes and wood--nothing too wild.

I was thoroughly diappointed for $36. Anyone thinking of buying a bundle: spend the $900 on a guaranteed vintage winner.

FYI--he'll be rolling in TJ for 3 more weeks...​
FYI...the pricing is insane (thanks Vsmitty):

Taboada Doble Robustos--------------$850.00 A 25 Cigars Bundle Including Shipping and Handling.

Taboada Doble Piramides. -----------$900.00 A 25 cigars Bundle Including Shipping and Handling.

Taboada Double Double Corona-----$900.00 a 25 Cigars Bundle Including Shipping and Handling.

Taboada Dom Perignone---------------$900.00 a 25 Cigars Bundle Including Shipping and Handling

Taboada Super Rodolfo --------57 x 160 mm------------$950.00 a 25 Cigars Bundle Including Shipping and Handling.

Taboada Long Doble Robusto 52 x 180 mm---------$900.00 a 25 Cigars Bundle Including Shipping and Handling.

Taboada Gold Medal--------------42 x 165 mm--------------$1000.00 a 20 Cigars Bundle Including Shipping and Handling.

Taboada Sublime-------------------54 x 164 mm----------------$900.00 a 25 Cigars Bundle Including Shipping and Handling.​


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

I have some on the way. We shall see how they compare to the previous years.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Yikes on the pricing. I hope to have the privilege of trying one someday.


----------



## olotti (Jan 20, 2006)

Wow I would love to try one but damn that is alot of money, insane actually. :hn


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

I met Toboada in TJ last week, unfortunately they were only selling bundles. Nice enough guy though and the sticks he was rolling looked sweet. Kinda glad I went with the HdM Petit Robusto for $10 after reading the post in regards to the stick not being worth the $36 price tag. (But I do wish I could've bought one)

Here's a quick shot of me and the man. (I'm making a sort of Dr Doom face for some reseason?)


----------



## TimL (Mar 21, 2006)

ToddziLLa said:


> Taken from another forum:
> 
> Construction was great but draw was actually too light. Too easy to puff in too much smoke.


Gee I never had a cuban cigar that the draw was too lite. I wish they were all that way. 

Thanks for posting this partly negative review, Mang!
(I think)


----------



## TimL (Mar 21, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> I have some on the way. We shall see how they compare to the previous years.


:tpd:

We will see.


----------



## TimL (Mar 21, 2006)

RedBaron said:


> I met Toboada in TJ last week, unfortunately they were only selling bundles. Nice enough guy though and the sticks he was rolling looked sweet. Kinda glad I went with the HdM Petit Robusto for $10 after reading the post in regards to the stick not being worth the $36 price tag. (But I do wish I could've bought one)


I can't believe that David did not have singles for sale and especially Torps? What's up with that?! 

There is nothing like smoking a fresh off the table Taboada, at least in July 2004. It was and remains my best cigar experience to date. The only other cigar that rivaled was a Vegas Robaina 5 Aniversario Clasico. Damn they are good cigars!!


----------



## xibbumbero (Feb 20, 2006)

Some VCC guys are going down on thursday. I will be there as well. I was there last friday and Taboada rolled me a Sublime and a DP. I will wait to see what the boys say B4 I opine. X:w


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

RedBaron said:


> I met Toboada in TJ last week, unfortunately they were only selling bundles. Nice enough guy though and the sticks he was rolling looked sweet.


Did any have my name on them? :dr


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

xibbumbero said:


> Some VCC guys are going down on thursday. I will be there as well. I was there last friday and Taboada rolled me a Sublime and a DP. I will wait to see what the boys say B4 I opine. X:w


X, what time y'all heading down?


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

yeah...he's getting old and maybe cant roll as well as he used to. but you know what the tabbies ive had in the past were pretty damn good.. and they did draw easy..tasty though..those will need some age to judge.. if $ wasnt an issue i would buy them all..might be his last year..have to ask smitty to ask him if he's gonna continue rolling when he gets home..he doesnt let him out of the basement much..:r


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

Ummmm...a Taboada Gold Medal...now that would be interesting


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

GOAT LOCKER said:


> X, what time y'all heading down?


Watch out for this guy down in TJ -- great guy, but I think the Federales have their eye on him -- he's always causing trouble down there.


----------



## xibbumbero (Feb 20, 2006)

galaga said:


> Watch out for this guy down in TJ -- great guy, but I think the Federales have their eye on him -- he's always causing trouble down there.


 Hey...Yo Yo Ma!

GL,I'll be there around 1PM. X:w


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

galaga said:


> Watch out for this guy down in TJ -- great guy, but I think the Federales have their eye on him -- he's always causing trouble down there.


Yeah watch out for GOAT LOCKER he causes trouble every where he goes..


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

hey SD guys i was thinking of going next weekend


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

GOAT LOCKER said:


> X, what time y'all heading down?


I'm heading down there Thursday along with one of my PPP fellow BOTL's.
Expecting to meet up with some of Rob's Deck herfers (from CW).

You coming Eric?! (P.S. Sorry for such a late notice.)



Navydoc said:


> Ummmm...a Taboada Gold Medal...now that would be interesting


I AM very curious!!


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Navydoc said:


> Ummmm...a Taboada Gold Medal...now that would be interesting


you know what to do..:r


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

gabebdog1 said:


> hey SD guys i was thinking of going next weekend


I get with crew at the S.H.I.T herf & see what we've got planned


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

MoTheMan said:


> I'm heading down there Thursday along with one of my PPP fellow BOTL's.
> Expecting to meet up with some of Rob's Deck herfers (from CW).
> 
> You coming Eric?!


Cough, cough... I think I feel a little bug coming on! Might have to "stay home" tomorrow! :r


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

GOAT LOCKER said:


> Cough, cough... I think I feel a little bug coming on! Might have to "stay home" tomorrow! :r


Need a Dr.'s note!!!! :r :r


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

MoTheMan said:


> Need a Dr.'s note!!!! :r :r


Only to return to the S.H.I.T. Herf.


----------



## xibbumbero (Feb 20, 2006)

I was waiting for GL to post but I guess he ain't.
Met GL along w/the VCC gang. We drank Mojitos and burned Taboada's.
The Gold Medal was the strongest of the bunch. I had a Robusto Largo and Salomone. Both were outstanding. Worth the price? Only you can be the judge of that. X


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

What was the consensus on the quality of this year's tobacco?


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

whiteboard said:


> What was the consensus on the quality of this year's tobacco?


I heard this was supposed to be the best year, but who knows.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

ToddziLLa said:


> I heard this was supposed to be the best year, but who knows.


I heard some things....I heard some things.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I've heard some things, too...lol. Will be interesting to see the reviews from those coming back from TJ. Thanks to Andy for the encouraging post.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Got five Robustos and Five Gold medals. They are resting in the humi. 

I have them isolated. Hot out want to be sure of no beetle outbreaks. All loks good though. Should be smoking them in about 30 days or so.

Yum Yum !


----------



## thschrminm (Sep 25, 2005)

those Gold Medals are really nice fresh... :dr


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

thschrminm said:


> those Gold Medals are really nice fresh... :dr


MMMMM....Gold Medals.......


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

I'm weak. :r

They all seem to come with "gold metal" around them.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> I'm weak. :r


Me too, _now_!  And I'm hundreds of miles away! :dr

WOW! Nice score, Dave!

:ms NCRM


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> I'm weak. :r
> 
> They all seem to come with "gold metal" around them.


These pictures will haunt my dreams...:dr


----------



## Baric (Jun 14, 2006)

Wow-high prices for bundles no less! Theres something cool about these cigars and youre paying for that and the exclusivity of smoking a very limited cigar!


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

Has any one else noticed that Da Klugs bundles seem a little fat?


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

thschrminm said:


> those Gold Medals are really nice fresh... :dr


can't wait to try one soon.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Nice haul Dave.


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

Da Klugs said:


> I'm weak. :r
> 
> They all seem to come with "gold metal" around them.


f-me dave !


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> I'm weak. :r
> 
> They all seem to come with "gold metal" around them.


bastiage !!! why ya got to make me hate ya:sb


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> I'm weak. :r
> 
> They all seem to come with "gold metal" around them.


you make me sick Uncle Dave :r ...Very nice..


----------



## sekoudog (Oct 20, 2005)

Baric said:


> Wow-high prices for bundles no less! Theres something cool about these cigars and youre paying for that and the exclusivity of smoking a very limited cigar!


I don't know B. I would rather smoke good cigar than an exclusive one. Evenso, is there ever a point where the price of a cigar is too high no matter how great it tastes?


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Only problem with these is. They are impossible to authenticate. They are only worth the money to who ever wants to smoke them and have them.

I have my bundle tucked away. Going to smoke the first one at the Conn Herf on the 29th.

Alot of money for cigars that no one actually knows were the tobacco came from. 

I bit anyway. :al


----------



## thschrminm (Sep 25, 2005)

For the type of pricing some customs demand outside of Cuba it is always a wise choice to smoke one before you buy them... I like them FRESH!!! :w 

If YOU enjoy the way they smoke and you can see some aging potential where they aren't going to be only good when smoked fresh then at that point the price is the deal-breaker for the buyer... 

I see different amounts of cash payed out for vintage, fresh, regionals, EL's, special humidors and other types of releases for smokes that customs is really just another category for smokers to choose from...

As to caps on the pricing or worth of a custom rolled.... The depth of the pockets is the answer to that riddle.... 

Larry the ones I have had from this year I was not dissappointed that I payed what I paid for them after smoking them.... :dr


----------



## calistogey (Jun 14, 2005)

sekoudog said:


> I don't know B. I would rather smoke good cigar than an exclusive one. Evenso, is there ever a point where the price of a cigar is too high no matter how great it tastes?


It is worth as much as what the next guy (who happens to have $) is willing to pay for it.


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

xibbumbero said:


> I was waiting for GL to post but I guess he ain't.
> Met GL along w/the VCC gang. We drank Mojitos and burned Taboada's.
> The Gold Medal was the strongest of the bunch. I had a Robusto Largo and Salomone. Both were outstanding. Worth the price? Only you can be the judge of that. X


Hey X, good to meet up with you again. I've been up in the mountains for the last week, so couldn't post.

The prices were a bit tough to swallow, but I gotta say, I like these better than those from last year by far. The Sublime was just awesome. :dr


----------



## azherfer (Feb 13, 2006)

Partook in a freshly rolled Double Double Corona with extra ligero last night, and I must say, in 26 years of smoking, this is the first cigar that put me on my collective ass. It took me all of 2-1/2 hours to get through 7 inches of this masterpiece. Yes I should have waited, but I wanted to get the feel for one "off the table" to later compare with an aged one. Perfect burn down to the nub with the rich earthy taste and smell, reminiscent of the first one I ever smoked back in 1980, while visiting Cuba. IMO, this is what a cigar should taste like. Big, in your face flavor and punch. 

I may need to nab Taboada before he heads back to Smitty's basement.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

azherfer said:


> Partook in a freshly rolled Double Double Corona with extra ligero last night, and I must say, in 26 years of smoking, this is the first cigar that put me on my collective ass. It took me all of 2-1/2 hours to get through 7 inches of this masterpiece. Yes I should have waited, but I wanted to get the feel for one "off the table" to later compare with an aged one. Perfect burn down to the nub with the rich earthy taste and smell, reminiscent of the first one I ever smoked back in 1980, while visiting Cuba. IMO, this is what a cigar should taste like. Big, in your face flavor and punch.
> 
> I may need to nab Taboada before he heads back to Smitty's basement.


Good to hear. I have some of the Taboada D.C.'s coming.:dr


----------

